# Slippery porcelain tile



## cleanerair56 (Dec 11, 2011)

My son runs a restaurant and uses a certain tile degreaser and I know that he has used their non-slip tile treatment before as well. I'm sure that it would work well for the porcelain tiles in your house. He buys the products directly from the manufacturer's website. Due to policy and rules of this site, I don't think I'm allowed to mention the products name, but if you go on to Google and type in "slippery tile", the company is under the first result. Hope things work out well for you. I'm jealous, wish I had porcelain flooring! Lol


----------



## tiger500 (Apr 3, 2012)

I checked out the website. It seems like a quality treatment, but it’s kind of weird that they only have about 4 different products don’t you think?


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah its on Google's first page. I haven't tried but I guess it works. Seems like a trustworthy product.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I have white porcellain tile throughout my house, I mop it once a week, I never noticed any slipperyness to it. It dries in minutes, just don't walk on it when it's wet is better than applying some chemical to it that could interfere with periodic grout sealing or discolor the grout even.


Slippery floors are a common problem *and are typically a result of the wrong cleaning products.* Many commercial products are effective in removing dirt and buildup, *but the cleaners leave behind a residue of their own that gives you a dangerous, slippery floor surface. Use something that will remove the residue and also change your cleaning solution so the problem does not reoccur in the future.*

Mix 1 cup white vinegar with 1 gallon water in a cleaning bucket.
Dip your mop into this vinegar water mixture, wring the mop out and wipe the mop over your flooring. The vinegar will cut through and remove the slippery buildup, and diluting the vinegar with water makes it safe for use on any hard floor surface that has the slippery residue.
Continue until your entire floor is cleaned with the vinegar water and allow it to air dry. Repeat if you notice any leftover slippery residue.
Use the vinegar water as your all-purpose floor cleaner in place of whatever cleaning solution is leaving behind that slippery residue.


----------

